# Looking for USD - Vermillion Gamers



## The_Galaxy (Sep 20, 2007)

I am a GM looking for players at the University of South Dakota in Vermillion. If you are at all interested, let me know. I have GMed D&D, Mutants and Masterminds, d20 Star Wars, and d20 Modern. I would also be willing to play if someone already has a regular group. Just let me know. Thanks.

Cheers,

The Galaxy


----------

